# Unable to enable sound



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi there I have a Windows 8 machine here with 4 possible sound outputs enabled and with correct drivers.

However at the moment the only time I can hear sound from the computer is when the headset is connected via USB. I am unable to click 'Enable/Disable' in the sound properties box, the devices show but when I click 'Enable/Disable' nothing happens at all.

I have a 5.1 surround sound system so sound it something I value greatly.

Thanks in advance



:angry:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did this setup ever work? If not the MOBO might not support what you have (audio drivers).


----------



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes this setup has worked for over two years but a recent Windows update caused this problem I believe :banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *Control Panel/Sound.* Make sure *Speakers* are selected and chosen as *Default*, then press the *Configure* button and then *Test*. 
If you believe a Windows Update caused this, then go to *Search *and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. Expand *Sound, Video and Game Controllers,* right click your Sound Device and choose *Properties/Driver* tab/*Roll Back Driver*. Roll it back to the driver that was working.


----------



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay I have uninstalled driver for my sound card and now the speakers are enabled.

But I still can't hear anything from them. I can't 'enable' them or 'configure' them.

If I click on properties and Device usage and choose Use this Device (enable) still it doesn't actually disable or enable them...

I don't think it was a driver but some recent change in Windows 8:banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can experiment by removing the last MS Update. Be sure to run Live Update again if that wasn't the problem. If it was and all OK, post back for further instructions.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have uninstalled driver for my sound card


What is the make and model# of your computer? 
If you have _Uninstalled the driver_, as you say, did your reinstall it? 
Do a System Restore to the time before the update to see if that fixes it. If not,
Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click* devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager* are there any devices with yellow flags? Did you try Rolling Back to the previous driver? 
Go to the computer/motherboard manufactures *support/Download Drivers* site type in your make and model # and download the latest* Audio* driver for your machine.


----------



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

This is a custom made computer.

I am using a C Media PCI 8768 Sound Card with the latest drivers.

I do not believe this is anything to do with drivers but I uninstalled just to be sure.

The issue is with Windows itself, why would drivers disable me from enable/disable/set default device?

This sound card has worked fine for me for a long time. It there a set of programs that might be causing this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I do not believe this is anything to do with drivers but I uninstalled just to be sure.


 Drivers tell Windows how to access the device, so, if you have uninstalled the audio drivers, as you say, then you must reinstall them, to be able to enable the sound. 
Please answer our questions: 
1. What is the make and model# of your motherboard? 
2. Did you go to the Device Manager? Are there any yellow flags? 
3. Did you Reinstall the Audio driver? 
You would need to go to the motherboard manufacturers site and type in your make and model # and download the* Audio *driver for your motherboard. 
If you do not know the model # of your motherboard, then download Speccy. Which will tell you all about your computer and motherboard. If you need help, In Speccy, go up to *File/Publish Snapshot* copy the link and paste it in your next post.


----------



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm using a Gigabyte Z77P-D3 motherboard

There is one yellow flag in device manager but this has been there since I updated to windows 8.1 and very unlikely this is causing this issue.

I have now uninstalled ALL sound devices on the computer and I am still having the same issue. When I click on 'Recording' now the sound window will freeze.

Now I am unable to listen/hear anything from any of the sound outputs :banghead:

I am going to run a system restore now see if that helps


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Might have been good to post what yellow flag.


----------



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

Right system restore was unable to complete... So I've had to undo that system restore.

Anyway interestingly, I have been unable to uninstall recent windows updates.

Gyazo - f3ed927b0d5c1d0f4e94abce1d5d789c.png

I selected all the updates on the 11/07/2014 but after the computer restarts it says 'We were unable to install updates' then when I log back in the updates I just uninstalled appear that they were installed today.

Also very interestly update 'KB2975061' does NOT let me right click and select uninstall - very much like how I am unable to enable/disable any sound devices in the sound window.

Perhaps this is the culprit? This is really annoying me now... No sound on anything.

Regarding the yellow flag - 

Gyazo - 096baaee3c0a9cc6bf539e6d1b4ecfce.png

It appears under 'Other devices' as 'Unknown device'...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When you say System Restore unable to complete, what actually happened? If you disconnect USB devices one at a time, and check each time, does the Unknown Device line in the Manager disappear?


----------



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

The system restore seemed like it worked, it booted down then restarted. When I logged back into Windows a window came up saying that it was not possible to do a system restore because some issue with a file... 

Now when I try to run the system restore from 11/07/14 it is no longer there as it has been replaced by one from today 20/07/14


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have now uninstalled ALL sound devices on the computer


 Again, if you uninstall an audio device driver, did you Reinstall it? 
The Audio for your motherboard is _not_ *C-Media*, as Windows Updates believes but is *Realtek*: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77P-D3 (rev. 1.1)
Go to Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In the *Program and Features *uninstall *C-Media audio driver* and restart. Then download the Realtek driver for your computer from the link above.


----------



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

My PC has 4 possible sound devices/outputs:

Gyazo - cd59e820d3a7f31a8517858adc0e90b3.png

With the headset disabled as well as the two disabled inputs I use occasionally.

Yes I am very familiary with the use of drivers with MS Windows, to the best of my knowledge this is NOT a driver issue - the drivers I have installed have worked for a long time.

Are there certain programs that can be affecting the Windows Sound properties?


----------



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

As you can see within Windows

Levels is completely blank:

Gyazo - 9c9f2cd0102cad7566844a7ed12986d9.png

And there is no green bar to the right of the default audio device in sound options:

Gyazo - 08588dd2cbae4c83359cbe4b37fe64b6.png


Just to clarift again, all drivers for all sound outputs have been reinistalled after I uninstalled them to test if it was for that.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I've seen cases where the headset works and speakers don't and the sound card is shot. The Windows Update coinciding with this is against all averages but could happen. A new sound card should come with its own drivers.


----------



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

As you can see within Windows

Levels is completely blank:

Gyazo - 9c9f2cd0102cad7566844a7ed12986d9.png

And there is no green bar to the right of the default audio device in sound options:

Gyazo - 08588dd2cbae4c83359cbe4b37fe64b6.png


Just to clarift again, all drivers for all sound outputs have been reinistalled after I uninstalled them to test if it was for that.

After uninstalling all sound devices, even the headset is not working now - no green bar next to it in sound properties.

I _really_ don't want to have to completely reinstall windows just for this...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I saw your previous post on that. Usually indicates drivers not properly installed. I know you don't think drivers are the issue. If it's hardware, an OS reinstall will be a waste of time.


----------



## Ali3n0id (Feb 1, 2014)

I've been able to fix the problem today.

Just to clarify the solution I found for anyone who has this issue and sees this through a search engine...

I downloaded the tweaking.com windows repair program which reset registry settings - after that I was able to enable/disable and use sound in Windows properly.

:grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before following this advice, please read: miekiemoes' Blog: Registry Cleaners and System Tweaking Tools


----------

